# How to clean PERSONS SUPREME pedal blocks?



## bdt91 (May 5, 2011)

Hey Fellas-  I am needing advice on cleaning the blocks on PERSONS SUPREME pedals for the Western Flyer I am restoring.  I am assuming these are black rubber that is a bit dry and brittle from age, but they are in good shape.  I want to stay original.  Just wondering what cleaner works best to get them clean without damaging, etc.  Thanks!  -Brad


----------



## Classicriders (May 5, 2011)

Westley's Bleche White.  http://westleys.com/


----------



## Larmo63 (May 5, 2011)

Soap and warm water with a soft old toothbrush. Toothbrushes are very handy for cleaning bicycles.


----------

